# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Eat eggs with your bananas.

## Theskit

So, many lucid dreaming enthusiests eat bananas before they go to sleep because It has large 

amounts of Tryptophan in it to be metablized into seritonin. Many though, fail to eat full protein 

sources along with that. So, I am suggesting that along with your nightly banana and B6 have 1 or 2

 eggs. This should supply your body not only with more tryptophan but also many other amino acids 

like glutamate (a neuro-transmitter), Aspartic acid (Also a neuro-transmitter), and glutimine. That 

can help with mental function and ultimatly give you a better chance of having a lucid dream. 



Now im not too sure about this last part but I think tea would also be benificial because it contains 

theanine which is yet another amino acid.

----------


## psychology student

I also heard that the yolk of the egg contains choline, I think.

----------


## Theskit

Huh. Interesting, I don't know much about choline but I do know it helps with neuro-transmition

----------


## lagunagirl

if only that combination tasted good together  ::?:

----------


## ninja9578

You're right in every aspect of that.  Check out the Lucid Aid repository  :tongue2:

----------


## mikestankus

sweeet

----------


## moe007

> So, many lucid dreaming enthusiests eat bananas before they go to sleep because It has large 
> 
> amounts of Tryptophan in it to be metablized into seritonin. Many though, fail to eat full protein 
> 
> sources along with that. So, I am suggesting that along with your nightly banana and B6 have 1 or 2
> 
>  eggs. This should supply your body not only with more tryptophan but also many other amino acids 
> 
> like glutamate (a neuro-transmitter), Aspartic acid (Also a neuro-transmitter), and glutimine. That 
> ...







> You're right in every aspect of that.  Check out the Lucid Aid repository



Sorry to disprove you, but it is not the tryptophan in the bananas, it is the vitamin b6  :smiley: 

And yes, tea does contain fairly large amount of theanine.

----------


## Theskit

Aparently Eggs also contain B5 to go with that Choline

----------


## ninja9578

> Sorry to disprove you, but it is not the tryptophan in the bananas, it is the vitamin b6



Bananas don't have tryptophan in them, the eggs do  :tongue2:   The reason B6 works at all is because it aids in the metabolism of tryptophan into serotonin, so if you have no tryptophan then the B6 does nothing.  :smiley:

----------


## moe007

> Bananas don't have tryptophan in them, the eggs do   The reason B6 works at all is because it aids in the metabolism of tryptophan into serotonin, so if you have no tryptophan then the B6 does nothing.



Thats what I am saying, " its _NOT_ the tryptophan in the bananas, its the b6"

----------


## ninja9578

Oh, I misread the original post.  :Oops: 

Actually, eggs don't have very much tryptophan in them, it would be best to have turkey or cheese.  Make a turkey cheeseburger.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Damnit! Banana's hurt my teeth, not because of the coldness, but something in them just makes my teeth hurt. Can someone give me some help here? I want to eat Banana's before bed goddamnit!  :Sad:

----------


## ninja9578

Uhh, the parts that cause the lucid dreaming are the B vitamins.  Just take an assorted B complex and you'll get the same result  :tongue2:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Examples please?

----------


## ninja9578

One-a-days Men's Health formula.

You could also superload your B intake by buying each individually, you can get them at any pharmacy.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Not to sound dumb but, _"One-a-days Men's Health formula"_, are you serious?

----------


## ninja9578

Yeah, I'm serious, I'm looking at it right now

300&#37;  B12
150% B6
80% Niacin (B3)
100% Folic Acid (B9)

----------


## Jdeadevil

Anything that's similir that doesn't requite me going to the chemist or anything? Those places make me feel un-independent. Like, any foods that have the LD'ing stuff or anything?

Is chocolate better? And does Toothpaste do anything bad?

----------


## Irwanday01

Gnc's "Big 100" B-complex100 has:

b-1 100mg
b-2 100mg
Niacin 100mg
b-6 100mg
Folic Acid 400mcg
b-12 100mcg
Biotin 100mcg
Pantothenic Acid 100mcg
Choline Bitartrate 100mg
Inositol 100mcg
Para-Aminobenzoic Acid 30mg

http://www.gnc.com/product/index.jsp...entPage=family

They also have the "Big 150"

----------


## Theskit

> Yeah, I'm serious, I'm looking at it right now
> 
> 300&#37;  B12
> 150% B6
> 80% Niacin (B3)
> 100% Folic Acid (B9)



Really those amountsmay be alot for your daily recomended value to live and function properly, but the amount of that stuff we take in the dream world is much... much bigger. For example 250mg of B6 is 10256% of your daily value  ::lol:: . "Once a day mens" isn't gunna help much.

Ps. I get it Its the B6 inthe banana, hosest mistake. Though you should really be focusing on the key point of this topic which is in fact the part about the eggs. But if it helps, here, I apoligize for making a mistake after all my other research. If it makes you happy

----------


## lagunagirl

> Anything that's similir that doesn't requite me going to the chemist or anything? Those places make me feel un-independent. Like, any foods that have the LD'ing stuff or anything?
> 
> Is chocolate better? And does Toothpaste do anything bad?



i've read that chocolate works. especially the powdered chocolate that you mix in milk to make chocolate milk, althought it's never really worked for me.

----------

